# chameleon info



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

hey, i am taking care of my bud's 5 inch chameleon for a week. i am feeding crickits and i have the lamp on for about 10 hours a day. he seems fine so far. i have had him two nights. any other general info i should know? thanks.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

u shuld say it got out and keep it for urself lol

o yea is it drinkin from a dripsystem


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

lol, or feed it to my red.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

brianp said:


> hey, i am taking care of my bud's 5 inch chameleon for a week. i am feeding crickits and i have the lamp on for about 10 hours a day. he seems fine so far. i have had him two nights. any other general info i should know? thanks.


 Make sure there is a cool area so he can regualte his body temperature, or he might overheat. Depending on the type of chameleon you might need to mist the tank. Thats all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Do you know what species of chameleon it is you are babysitting?


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

it looks like a regular lizard, it just changes from green to brown.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

hey brian,

we need more info to help u,like the name of the chameleon would be of help.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It looks like a regular lizrad....hmm, possibly then it is not a chameleon at all but an anolis species...?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> It looks like a regular lizrad....hmm, possibly then it is not a chameleon at all but an anolis species...?


could be a jackson's chameleon _Chamaeleo Jacksoni_ , they aren't the stereotypical cham shape like a veiled chameleon and look a bit more like a "normal" lizard

**edit** thinking about it, brian would of mentioned horns if it was a Jackson's, hmmm


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

does it look like any of these?


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

the third one exactly.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats a anole.I can understand y u would call it a chameleon..If its a American Green Anole because they call it "Americas Chameleon"


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

well, my air conditioner is on now so im gonna leave the heat lamp on indefinitely. he has a shade spot if he gets too hot so he should be ok.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, thats an anole i'm afraid. Still very cool reptiles though

there have been a few threads about them lately, do a search and see what you can find


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

those things are still cool. What makes them change colour? i have forgotten, camoflage or something else?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> those things are still cool. What makes them change colour? i have forgotten, camoflage or something else?


 i think mood plays a big part in it


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> those things are still cool. What makes them change colour? i have forgotten, camoflage or something else?


 when they are stressed.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

anoles are cool cheap lizards that are very entertaining.... i got a 10g lyin around i think im gonna pick up a few as soon as i can


----------

